# People never cease to amaze me on how they treat animals



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

This was from yesterday I just forgot to post it up....

Well apparently sometime over the past week or so, somebody decided to dump these little guys to die over by my house somewhere. My neighbor had said on I think tuesday that she saw 2 little puppies running around in my yard, then going in and out of an old empty building next to my driveway. I hadn't seen them, but I put a bowl of food and some water out on the porch hoping they'd find it. The food sat there untouched all week, and I hadn't once seen them so I figured they were just passing through and had already moved on to somewhere else. Took Piggy into the vet this morning, and I come home around 11:00 or so and as I'm pulling in the driveway I see 2 puppies run under the old building, one solid black and the other solid tan/orange-ish. These guys were absolutely scared to death.... took me about 4 hours just to get them to trust me enough to come out from under the building while I was outside. I made a food trail with some turkey I had, from the building, across the driveway, up a couple steps, and into my house. The black one came in and I was able to get him, but the other one is way way more apprehensive and still won't come near me. I'll have to work with him some more tomorrow...

Anyways, here's the first little guy that the scumbags left for dead. It's a male, looks to be a lab, prob only weighs about 5 lbs, and the only thing you feel is spinal cord and rib bones... it's like petting a skeleton. Once I got him in the house he was still super scared and hid under some chairs for quite awhile, but once I was able to get ahold of him and hold him for awhile he calmed down and almost went to sleep on my lap. Totally sweet pup though, no aggression whatsoever. He was dirty and smelled terrible so I gave him a bath so now he smells like apples, and they've gotta go to the vet ASAP cuz this ones got worms (not sure about the other one... prob does too)










He sure was thirsty!


















Him and Piggy almost instantly bonded, lol









I'm kinda thinking he thinks Piggy is his mama.... he got all excited when I brought her out, following her around everywhere wagging his tail, and curling up in her belly


















He was cooooold.... after his bath he just sat there next to the radiator for I don't know how long. Mind you it was 8 deg outside fri morning, so I'd say he's prob pretty lucky given how small and underweight he is









I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with them yet, if I'm gonna keep them or find them a good home elsewhere (and keep them together... I do believe they're siblings and they were stuck to each other like glue outside). I'll get them to the vet first thing monday and go from there. I hate when people do stuff like this though.... I mean you don't have to even be an animal lover to at least have a heart and take them to a shelter or something

Then this was today..... 

WooHoo FINALLY after 29 something hours, puppy #2 has been safely captured. Now he doesn't want to come out of the cage though, lol










Oh and the first little guy is eating good









This is the building they were living under









I'll post more here in a lil bit...


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh my gosh! They are adorable! Thanks so much for rescuing them. Poor babies. It seems they look pretty comfortable in your house


----------



## Jo Belle (Jul 7, 2010)

Poor pups! It is all too common for people to ditch their unwanted puppies somewhere, leaving them to die. Thank goodness you were able to catch them! At least they're still young and, if properly socialized, will be able to come out of their shell to become well-rounded dogs.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

So how's that song go... "reunited and it feels so good"??. I'd say that definitely applies here. The tan one still wouldn't come out of the trap, so the black one went in and they're curled up around each other sleeping sound as a baby. Understandably so too... they've been through alot lately and each other was all they had. I'll leave them be, when they're ready to come out, they'll come out










If I do end up adopting them out, they WILL go together.... not separating them


----------



## traininglabs (Feb 21, 2009)

I hope they're never separated! What beautiful pups. That's one of the things I hate most about people -- how badly they so often treat animals.


----------



## bjolly (Dec 1, 2010)

poor little babies! I'm so glad you rescued them and that they are safe and warm now, with full bellies.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww, adorable little babies. I'm glad you rescued them, and I hope you find them a great home.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I know how YOU feel about not separating them but it would be best to do so if you adopt them out so that they bond to their new people and not to each other. That can be a huge problem (bonding to each other more than to people) if you end up keeping them too. 

Two young puppies, taken care of properly, are huge work.

Forgot to add, NICE SAVE!!!!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

aww, they sure are cute, bless you for saving them!


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

They are just precious!...I am so glad you have them...Bless you!:grouphug:


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh how sad!! Glad you got them both. Very cute babies. Great save.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! 

Been several hours now and they're still in the trap sleeping like babies... haven't heard a peep out of them all night. He'll let me reach in and pet him no prob, but still doesn't want to come out just yet

Last pictures I promise, LOL


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

thirdgenlxi said:


> Last pictures I promise, LOL


Well, good! 'Cause if there's one thing people hate around here, it's pictures of cute puppies!!! 


Oh wait... I mean NOOOOOOO!!! Need more pictures!


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

^ I agree! MORE PICTURES, PLEASE! They're so cute!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

thirdgenlxi said:


> Last pictures I promise, LOL


Better not be, you selfish bastard.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Hahah alright alright.... I'll get some more when they come out of the cage and cleaned up a little more. They're still sound asleep... must have been super tired! Off to the vet we go first thing in the morning


----------



## Silvicen (Dec 30, 2010)

Elana55 said:


> I know how YOU feel about not separating them but it would be best to do so if you adopt them out so that they bond to their new people and not to each other. That can be a huge problem (bonding to each other more than to people) if you end up keeping them too.
> 
> Two young puppies, taken care of properly, are huge work.
> 
> Forgot to add, NICE SAVE!!!!


Very nice save for those precious babies and we better get more pics. 

As far as seperating litter mates I have heard that time and time again and yes I agree with that there is a risk of that happening. 
Personally my experience with raising littermates is this, I have Kirin and Bakku who are now 4.5 y.o. since they were 3 days old, yes they are bonded but Bakku is my velcro dog. Yes she is bonded with her sister but she prefers to be near me 24/7 and Kirin has the wanderlust bug. Sometimes when I take Bakku out on a long excursion Kirin cries. Bakku could really care less if sister is not around. They do have a special grooming routine.
Earlier this year I got 3 April Fools pups, Fergus, Seamus and Goldie when they were about 4 and a half weeks old. For a while I was having a little problem with Fergus, I could have strangled my SO when he sat up all night holding Fergus whenever he whimpered, even though he had his brother and sister to snuggle with. There was a while when Goldie and Fergus were also quite bonded and didn't want to sleep in seperate crates for the first couple days when they got too big to fit together. Never had this problem with Seamus who at 8 weeks old would come back to stand next to me and buff when the neighbor dogs would bark and the rest of the pack went to the fence to bark. I make it a point to take them out and do one on one things with them away from home and I think this helps alot. I think that Goldie is bonded just as closely if not closer with Sadie as she is with her brothers. She defenitely is a Daddy's girl too. He made extra bird feeders just so they can sit and watch the birds. Nowdays I sleep pretzeled between Bakku and Seamus when they consent to sleep in bed with me.
I do not feel that thier bond with me is any less because they have thier siblings and would raise siblings again in a heartbeat if I ever felt like raising mulitple pups again. 2 was a handful but nothing compared to 3. I do think the bond between sibs vs. other pack members is closer except for Goldie and Sadie. I don't really think that I have any "problems" except for Kirin crying when I am out and about with Bakku. Sadie who is not related to any of the rest of my pack is my problem child that came with severe seperation issues.

Once again wonderful job on saving those babies, please keep us updated.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  Figure I'd post a quick update... and post a few more pics too


Sunday night... they never did come out of the trap (door was wide open). They literally curled up around each other and slept sound as could be all night



















Monday.... finally had to drag him out of the crate to get him out to go to the vet. As you can see by the expression on his face... he wasn't too happy about it










Then when I got home from work.... everybody played!





































Bath time! And boy did he need it... lol


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

All wore out.... I've really gotta give Piggy some major props, as silly as it may sound, she's helped me out a ton with these guys! She's definitely taken the role of mama dog here, and gotten them to really relax and kinda come out of their shells. You can see the change in expressions in their faces just from this morning to tonight, and they'll come up to me now too. She's so gentle with them, even when they're doing annoying stuff that puppies do (like nibbling on her lips... one of the above pics, lol)... but she's never once snapped at them or even gotten mad, she just knows how to deal with them










Anyways... vet visit went pretty good! Both of them are definitely full of worms, and they had some fleas, so they're now on de-wormer, flea meds, heartworm meds, etc. They didn't give them their shots just yet, we're gonna wait 2 weeks and get alot of the worms out first, then do some more tests and check for Parvo and a few other things. If all is well, we'll go ahead with regular vaccinations. I'd say they're well on their way to being happy healthy pups 

Oh and I was mistaken on the sex of the black pup.... it's actually a female (I could have sworn I saw a lil pecker down there... oh well), and the tan one is def male, both about 8 weeks old according to the vet

Thursday....Not too much to add.... puppies are doing great! They're really starting to come out and liven up alot. They'll run right up to me and jump around and play and lick my hands. They're playing with each other a lot more too, and eating like pigs. I'm now working on their behavior, trying to keep them from developing bad habits. They seem to be very smart already! Black one is getting pretty good at the sit command, and the last 2 days I've come home from work and they've been in the crate, and had zero messes in the crate. They're both getting much better walking on the leash... black one is still a little hesitant but getting much better. Tan one runs and jumps everywhere, lol. I'm seeing less and less worms in their stools, so that's definitely a good sign

They're playing with their toys too! After a little scrubbing this little guy cleaned up pretty nice!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Yaaaaay puppies. I'm really glad to know they're doing so well. Have they got names yet? Keep us updated!

Piggy is definitely a doll; my own girl isn't nearly so patient with pups.


----------



## dilbert (Nov 1, 2008)

These puppies are so lucky and fortunate to have had you and Piggy come into their lives. Life got off to horrible start for them. Poor things. But you have certainly turned that around. Keep up the great work! 

Great pictures! You can definitely see how great Piggy is with them in the pictures. That has probably helped them tremendously. And you can tell that the tan one's outlook has certainly had a change for the better.


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

Yay Piggy!! She really is taking care of those little guys.  So sweet.

This story reminds me of an awesome CL post I saw.... http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/atl/1607058449.html


----------



## Moxie (Sep 9, 2010)

All day I was afraid to click on this thread because I thought I would be so depressed, but I'm so happy to read such a positive outcome! Good for you for helping these little pups, the world is a better place with people like you in it. 

Oh, and keep the pics coming, they sure are CUTE!


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

One week update...

Overall.... they're not even remotely close to the same dogs they were a week ago, they've changed soooo much (for the better). They've got so much more energy, running and jumping around playing, tails wagging, eating real good, licking me all over... quite the happy little pups, it seems! Yesterday I built them a little playpen out in the front yard (I have 2 acres in the back fenced in for Piggy, but the squares in the fence are too big and they could get right out). It's not much and nothing fancy or anything, but at least gives them a little room to run and play and do their potty thing off the leash... and gives me a little break once in awhile too, hahah





































Bedtime last night... I think he was still ready for more though










Made a couple quick videos today of them playing outside. It was nice out today so they stayed out for a couple of hours, and never really slowed down the whole time






LOL the whimpering you hear in the background is Piggy, she was standing next to me and wanted to go out too. I can't lift her big booty over the fence though


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Aw, so nice to see their little ears up. Alert and ready for anything!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww, they're looking great! I'm glad to hear they've changed so much for the better. They definitely look healthy and happy!


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

Good golly, miss molly!! This is sooooooo awesome! Those are two of the luckiest puppies EVER! Have you given them names?

PS: I love your property. I'm jealous!


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

Those puppies hit the lottery when they found you and Piggy!!! Piggy is just so cute with them. Any thoughts on names?


----------



## Kai Reddtail (Nov 15, 2010)

They are so cute!

Poor little pups. They look so skinny and scared. It's great that you rescued them.


----------



## Mishbagee (Oct 29, 2010)

Aww, they look so much happier. Have you decided if you're keeping them or not?


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

They look tons better already! So...since piggy likes them so much....are they staying


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

This is how we got Aggie too and she was the same way so skinny and sad. Now she's a happy healthy horse lol. What lucky pups!


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Week 2 update:

Puppies are doing GREAT!! They went to the vet again this morning for another check up and more shots... CLEAN bill of health! No Parvo, thank freakin' god, lol. They gave them their puppy, Parvo, and distemper shots. They're growing fast! The black one is still skinny but doesn't feel nearly like petting a skeleton like she did 2 weeks ago... they're filling out nicely, and are getting noticeably bigger and heavier. They're up to 12 lbs, from 7 and 9 lbs 2 weeks ago. The black one no longer has the horrible diarrhea that she did at first... everything coming out solid now, and I haven't seen any worms.

They're eating like total hogs... I put their food down and it's gone within about 2 mins, lol. Got them on a good grain free food and canned food mix, they seem to like it alot, and also get a fish oil pill every night. They now know that they each have their own food bowl and that's the only one they are to eat out of (had a prob with the tan one always pushing everybody else out of their bowls). They've got the 'sit' command down pretty good, and getting there with 'stay'. Been working on the sit, stay, and wait until told to go eat procedure at meal time.... they're slowly getting the hang of it but they're so excited that it's hard to get them to focus. They'll get it though.... Piggy is real good with it, I can put her food bowl down on the floor and she'll just sit there wagging her tail... I can go walk in another room and come back and she'll still be sitting there, won't budge until I tell her "go eat", then she'll jump up and dive in. They're getting much better walking on the leash, though they're still scared going new places. Potty training is progressing well too... they're not perfect yet, but much MUCH better than before! Overall though, they're progressing great, and are surprisingly well behaved for puppies! Even somebody else in the waiting room at the vets this morning commented on how well behaved they were for puppies.... just laying there watching everybody, never made a sound (but then again if I was their size and had a 160 lb Great Dane sitting next to me, I'd behave too! LOL). I have a feeling these two are gonna grow up to be some fantastic dogs 

Other than that, not much else to update... so here's a few more pics. Oh and the tan ones name is Riley... still working on the black one

Ok this first pic cracks me up.... totally reminds me of the childrens story "the three little pigs", where the wolf blows their house down and they're like "WTF?"


















Sorry fatty this raft is full....

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Everybody passed out on my leg, lol


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

As much as Piggy loves the puppies, she still makes it clear that she still wants her 'alone' time with me









These two are still stuck to each other like glue... they curl up together every night




































Piggy needs a vacation.... and a raise, hahah. She's seriously awesome with them.... couldn't ask for better. She does have a slight weight advantage in tug-o-war though, even two to one, lol


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Jared,
Those are awesome pictures! I may have missed it, are you keeping both or going to be finding them homes? Thanks so much for caring for these two!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

They're adorable! And Piggy is such an Angel to be so sweet with them. She seems like she loves having them there. Bless you for saving them.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Okay, I will admit, this is cute... Very awesome how well they are all getting along.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

A few more new pics from todays hiking adventures... we went over to South Mountains State Park where Piggy and I go quite often. They did great... trotted right along and tails wagging full speed the whole time, so they seemed to enjoy it. Just gotta socialize them as much as I can to get them used to other people. Alot of these pics were taken 'on the go', so some aren't that great, lol

These guys are growing like weeds!!
































































Area we were hiking along for a bit



















Was trying to get them to sit still for a minute, lol... the black one gets antsy


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Then shortly after, they were both OUT!! hahah


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous little pups! Thanks for the updates!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Love the pics and updates!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

aww, they are so adorable! are you keeping them or finding them homes?


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

InkedMarie said:


> aww, they are so adorable! are you keeping them or finding them homes?


Looks like I'm probably gonna be keeping them, more than likely

Well I must say... these little guys aren't just growing fast, they're learning fast as well! They seem very eager to listen and learn, and catch onto stuff really quick. I think they've pretty much got the sit/stay/wait for command to go eat procedure down pretty good. They're smart for sure!






A few new pics


































































And... they finally have names! Meet Riley (tan) and Piper (black)


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I gotta tell you that this entire thread, each posting, my smile got bigger and bigger. 
You, Jared, are right awesome! 

I love the puppies, they are adorable..but Piggy? She's the most amazing of all.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Piglet is such a great sport. And Riley looks like my dog!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Thirdgenlxi- You're my new favorite poster!

Loved the video and pics! The dogs all look so happy. And piglet looks like she really has a good time with them.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Cracker said:


> I gotta tell you that this entire thread, each posting, my smile got bigger and bigger.
> You, Jared, are right awesome!
> 
> I love the puppies, they are adorable..but Piggy? She's the most amazing of all.


Thanks!! :wave:

And you're absolutely right.... I too love the puppies to death, but Piggy is still truly my #1, and always will be. She really is an incredible dog, not just with the puppies but long before that with many many things. Probably one of the best dogs I've ever had! My Doberman mix I had sometime ago would be a close 2nd though, for sure. Not saying Piggy is without fault cuz she's not, but then again none of us are so I would never expect anything else. I swear she can read me like a book.... sooo many times, I don't even have to say a word. As gentle and loving as she is, she's also very very protective of me... if there's a loud noise or a person or dog comes towards me faster than she likes, it only takes her a split second to jump in front of me and put herself between me and whatever it is, and growl and bark (and she's got a meeeaaannn deep bark). Incredibly smart too! No matter what, Piggy *always* knows what's up! Kinda funny too cuz she is absolutely strong as an ox, and huge, yet she's still incredibly gentle with everything and everybody

No matter what, she'll always be my baby...









And my favorite hiking buddy




























And she too came from a bad situation when I got her back in March 2008 (tied to the bumper of a van 24/7 with a piece of rope around her neck, no food/water that my buddy ever saw out there [was down the street from his house] and she was very underweight). Not sure how long she was out there for, my buddy noticed her for about 2 weeks or so and tried to get animal control out there but they wouldn't do anything, then she escaped herself after chewing through the rope, and went down to my buddies house, lol. This was the night I got her... she was only about 40 lbs (she's 85 now, and still very slender.... strong as a freakin' ox though!!)




























Looking a little better these days, I do believe


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Great pics, welcome Riley & Piper!!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Poor Piggy! Such sad but happy stories...
She look 1000 times happier and healthier now.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bless you for helping them. Poor babies! Piggy's so sweet with them. Awwww!


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Another quick update and a few more pics.... they're getting soooo freakn' BIG! But they're doing fantastic.... happy and full of energy, everybody is getting along well, so I'm happy too














































I couldn't imagine this being all too comfortable for Riley (???) LOL









I had a full lap the other night


















Poor Piggy.... always getting used as a sofa









Everybody went with on my trip to Florida for my trackday


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Took them both to the vet again last weekend for another round of shots and check-ups.... both are still very healthy and doing great! Piper had a minor ear infection in her right ear, but nothing major... they gave me some cleaning stuff to clean it out. Riley is 20.4 lbs and Piper is 20.3 lbs (if you remember from the beginning, Piper was about 1/2 the size of Riley)



























Then these were from today... you can really see how big they've gotten


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Poor Piggy.... still needs that vacation, and a raise, lol


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

I can't believe they are the same pups! Great looking pack you've got there!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Fantastic pics! Thanks for updating!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

This is probably my favourite thread on this entire forum!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow I think I love you! That is so great that you took these two wonderful pups in. Isn't it funny how dogs just sort of move in? God definitely had them wander into the right yard for them. Love the names too. I had a Piper for a foster once. It is a name I have thought about using again, if I get another female Doberman.


----------



## Chantae (Feb 10, 2011)

Gosh they've gotten soooo big!!! And so dang cute 
What lucky dogs to run into you and Piggy! Piggy is the best! So tolerant


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Darling puppies!:wave:


----------



## Rador80 (Dec 29, 2010)

So sweet of you to take them in they are both so sweet looking.THe black one reminds me of my boy Nutz he was skin and bones when we found him to only about 6pounds this is him the day we found him
























A few weeks later

















This him playing with Radar my chi he still plays with him








And now he is a spoiled rotten baby lol


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

What a difference from when you first found them! They look fantastic.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

thirdgenlxi said:


> Poor Piggy.... still needs that vacation, and a raise, lol


Well, you know I could take her off your hands for a little while. For her sake, you know.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Quick update... Not really a whole lot to add..... Riley and Piper and still doing great! I bumped up their food amount a bit cuz it looked like they were growing so fast they were thinning out (could see Rileys ribs again), so they're now getting the same amount of food as Piggy does in the evenings, but a little less in the mornings.... and they devour every last bit of it, lol. They've been doing very good lately with the potty training.... very few accidents in the house lately. Only one having issues is Riley, and I believe it's anxiety related. I only take one of them out at a time to go outside and do their thing, and if I take Piper out and leave Riley in the crate, he'll pee all over himself in the crate (even after holding it all night long). Only happens in the mornings though, never any other time of the day. So I'm working with him on that. Piper is fine I can take Riley out and leave her in the crate and she'll hold it. I took the little playpen down that I had set up in the beginning... they were getting too big for it and Riley would just jump right over. But they stay in the yard off the leash so I just let them out and they do their thing and come right back in no probs. Gotta take them back to the vet next weekend for their 4th and final round of puppy shots 

Some newer pics.... and yes there is a puppy pile up on top of poor Piggy almost every single night 






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Those pics of the pups on top of Piggy crack me up!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm so glad those pups found you.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

The funny thing is that the title of the thread just as easily can be applied to you. Nicely done.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Love the couch pictures!


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!

Finally got the electric line finished and working the other day in the back yard, so the puppies now have a nice big fenced area to run and play. I think they'll enjoy it, lol. I made a couple little quick videos and put them all together...


----------



## Kodiak (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so glad as I read this that you decided to keep them  I can't imagine how heartbroken they would be too loose one another and you too...you did bring them back to life after all


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

A few new pics..... I think it's safe to say, my babies aren't babies anymore... they're growing up soooo fast *sigh*









































































Gotta get the ol' ferocious Pig in there too... lol


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Then we all went hiking today at South Mountains State Park




































Everybody taking a breather (myself included, lol)


















It's..... SuperPig!!


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Chasing a bug around the screen door, lol









And last but certainly not least.... I think this is one of my all time favorite pictures I've taken of them. How I got them to do a 'serious' pose, AND hold it long enough for me to get a picture....I really have no clue. But I think it'll make a fine framed family portrait... just wish it came out a lil clearer and without the glowing eyes, lol


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

That's all the pics.... not really a whole lot to update... everybody is still doing GREAT! Puppies are enjoying being outside with Piggy during the day, and by the time I get home from work everybody is wiped. They had their last round of puppy shots the weekend before last, and also their Rabies shots as well. Got an appt set up at the vet for April 15th to get them both snip-snipped. At their last vet visit they were both up to 29 lbs each (up from 7 and 9 at the beginning), and have been averaging gaining 2.5 lbs per week. I remember when I used to put them both in one arm to carry them around..... then a week or so ago I bent down to pick them both up to put them in the car, one in each arm, and damn near threw my back out picking them up, haha. Oh yea they no longer have to stay in the crate at night either.... they've gotten good enough with the potty training that I now can leave them out without any problems. They usually end up jumping in bed with me, and sleep sound through the night. They usually wake up a little before me and just go out in the living room and play with each other, and wake Piggy up to play. No accidents, nothing chewed up... they're really very very well behaved pups


Oh yea and as we were leaving the park today after hiking, I kept hearing tornado warnings messages on the radio (and it was a beeeaaautiful day out). Got a little farther and it started getting darker and darker, then started raining... then hailing. The hail got so bad that I had to pull over (I'm out in the middle of NOWHERE here so nothing to take cover under), and just had to wait it out in the car. My god it was loud!! They were saying possible baseball size hail, but this looked closer to golf ball size or maybe even a little smaller. Still busted the windshield on my Accord though!!  Put dimples in the hood, roof, and trunk lid too. Not that the car was exactly in great shape to begin with (I mean it is 22 years old and has 410k miles), but dang it.... this isn't helping matters any, lol










And the sunroof glass too









After it quit









We all made it back home safely though.... Piggy was scared and freaking out, puppies were so tired after the hike, I don't think they ever even woke up (I looked back there in the middle of the hailstorm as they were getting pounded... laying there eyes closed)


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I love that last picture so much. I'm always happy to see this thread topped.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Jared,
fantastic pictures, I especially like all three, curled up together on the couch, the outdoors ones and the last one is perfect, glowing eyes and all!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I think this is my favorite thread on the entire forum (no offense, Papillon people); I can't believe how big they've gotten. Piggy is just the best big sis in the world, isn't she?

Just out of curiosity, do you ever get to lay down on the couch anymore?


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

I just read this entire thread and I love it. They are both gorgeous pups and thank you for taking them in. Piper sure is a dainty little girl, isn't she  ?


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

wow they have grown and they look so good and so much better then when you found them! kudos to you and your awsome girl piggy!! there needs to be more people like you and other in this fourm in the world. it is sad what people do to their pets  your story is heart touching and so glad you found them. seems like you are all having such a great time together!! and piggy just looks like she is a awsome older sis!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the updates and the pictures, it's nice to know there are good people out there. I found my cat in a parking lot. And I've found so many lost dogs wandering around my yard that animal control stops by my place first when a dog is reported missing within a mile of my house. I love how Piggy just looked at them and went "well I guess I'm mom now," so sweet. Looking forward to more updates on the little ones.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

This thread makes me smile every time I open it. They look so wonderful and happy, they were very lucky to find you.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Love the pictures and the updates. Have you had multiple dogs before? I really enjoy it, as they seem to keep each other company. Piggy is an Angel, to put up with being used as a couch!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y15/thirdgenlxi/Puppies/DSC03083.jpg 

There has got to be a computer geek out there somewhere that can fix the glowing eyes because THIS^^^ Needs to be framed. That is so stinking cute. I think one of the best "family photos" I have ever seen.  Glad everyone is doing so well. They sure have grown.


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

I love this thread. I hope you like the photoshopping! I just used the paint tool, and it's not perfect. The tan dog (I've forgotten his name) looks a little crazy-eyed, but I think the other two came out okay. I adjusted the color balance a little bit, too.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

spotted nikes said:


> Love the pictures and the updates. Have you had multiple dogs before? I really enjoy it, as they seem to keep each other company. Piggy is an Angel, to put up with being used as a couch!


I haven't had this many all by myself.... when I was a little kid I grew up on a farm and we had all kinds of animals. At one point we had 6 horses (my sister and I both showed horses back in the day), 2-3 dogs, a couple rabbits, some turtles we'd find in the creek (one was a snapper.... he was pretty angry), gartner snakes I'd find in the yard, a couple cats (some of which we found in a cardboard box duct taped shut in the ditch in front of our house), and a few hamsters. So we always had a zoo, more or less, lol. But we also had my parents, and my sister and myself to take care of them all. The horses were definitely alot of work, plus on top of that my sister and I also had to shovel manure from the horse stalls at our trainers farm, as my parents couldn't afford riding lessons so that is how we 'paid' for them. But now it's just me, so 3 dogs is enough for me for the time being, lol



begemot said:


> I love this thread. I hope you like the photoshopping! I just used the paint tool, and it's not perfect. The tan dog (I've forgotten his name) looks a little crazy-eyed, but I think the other two came out okay. I adjusted the color balance a little bit, too.


Awesome...that looks much better! Thanks! Definitely gonna have it printed out and frame it... I need some pictures on my walls anyways, they're looking a little bare, haha



Independent George said:


> I think this is my favorite thread on the entire forum (no offense, Papillon people); I can't believe how big they've gotten. Piggy is just the best big sis in the world, isn't she?
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do you ever get to lay down on the couch anymore?


Yea Piggy is definitely a super good sport! Don't think I could ask for any better 

And no... I'm lucky if I get to SIT on the couch anymore, lol. Sometimes I have to pick up and reposition certain individuals, haha. Kinda makes me regret selling my big comfy recliner couch last year.....

Oh and in case anybody cares for a few pics of the horses....I found a couple old pics

Me doing leadline (I was too young to do much else)... my sister leading










On my sisters horse Flicka










My mom and her new horse.... me on the left in the hat (this was a loooong time ago, I'm gonna be 30 this year, haha)










My sister.... (she was 6th in the nation at one point on that horse)


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Great horse pics! The Appaloosa in the first pic is stunning.


----------



## katina (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not exaggerating when I say this is the greatest, most inspirational story I have ever read on the internet. You're a wonderful, kind, amazing person. God bless you and the pups.


----------



## baredul (Mar 31, 2011)

Ah a tough beginning but such a wonderful ending!


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

I love seeing your updates! Those puppies are very lucky to have found you! It's good to hear that they're growing into well-behaved dogs. All three of your dogs are beautiful and that last group shot is great!


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Just a few new pics..... not really a whole lot to update, everybody is still doing great! Both of them got fixed a few weeks ago, so no worries on any more little critters in the future, lol. They're still growing like crazy... haven't weighed them in a couple weeks, but I'm willing to bet they're creeping up on 40 lbs here shortly, if they're not already there. I'm gonna have to get a scale and weigh them since they're not going to the vet every 3 weeks anymore, lol

Anyways, a few pics from yesterday and today

A nice array of activities going on here... 









































































Every time we go outside, Piper ALWAYS has to pick something up and carry it around. Sometimes it's just a single leaf, but most times she'll pick up a piece of mulch. She grabs one every morning on our way out to the back yard before I leave for work, lol


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Let....Us.... IIINNNNNNN damn it!!!!



















Big yawn.... I do believe all his puppy teeth have fallen out and adult teeth grown in




























Mama Pig... always in charge


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

You're psychic! I was just thinking about your crew!

I love the pics. I'll say it again - the pups are cute, but the Piglet is just incredible. I love the pics of her outside on her back.


----------



## katina (Feb 22, 2011)

You are a wonderful, fantastic human being.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

thirdgenlxi said:


> So how's that song go... "reunited and it feels so good"??. I'd say that definitely applies here. The tan one still wouldn't come out of the trap, so the black one went in and they're curled up around each other sleeping sound as a baby. Understandably so too... they've been through alot lately and each other was all they had. I'll leave them be, when they're ready to come out, they'll come out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cute puppies, and bless you for taking them in. A suggestion though. While they may be very attached to each other right now, it might actually be in their best interest to adopt them to separate homes. Littermates may bond more closely to each other than to their humans, and become overly dependent on each other. Or, especially if they are same sex, they may end up quarrelling or fighting. It will also be easier to find good homes ready to take on one puppy than two - as many people who are more knowledgable about dogs are aware of littermate syndrome. http://www.caninedevelopment.com/Sibling.htm



Pawzk9 said:


> Very cute puppies, and bless you for taking them in. A suggestion though. While they may be very attached to each other right now, it might actually be in their best interest to adopt them to separate homes. Littermates may bond more closely to each other than to their humans, and become overly dependent on each other. Or, especially if they are same sex, they may end up quarrelling or fighting. It will also be easier to find good homes ready to take on one puppy than two - as many people who are more knowledgable about dogs are aware of littermate syndrome. http://www.caninedevelopment.com/Sibling.htm


Umn, I really need to start looking at the post dates on the original post. I didn't realize we are four months later. They are nice looking pups.


----------



## Elida (May 6, 2010)

Jared, lucky puppies to have found you and Piggy!
I read the whole story with a huge stupid smile in my face, I love the pups but I love Piggy even more!


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes, it is always fun to watch for the updates on this little family. It is great that there are such good people in the world. Thank you Jared from the bottom of those little puppies' hearts!


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you for the update, it looks like they are thriving happy pups 
Question, how do I meet single guys like you around here?


----------



## draginol (May 4, 2011)

I love this thread. What a heart warming story and thank you for the updates!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

These two have been my favorites to watch grow.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Soooo not really a whole lot to update.... just growing growing growing like freakin' weeds! It's been a gradual thing so I didn't notice just how much until I went back and looked at some old pics. I have a feeling they're gonna be up to full Piggy size here before all too long...

Poor Riley sure can't curl up in Piggys belly the way he used to!

January 20th









Last night










Aaaannnnd there was alot of post bathtime pouting going on as well, LOL


















Another size comparison









And Piggy being her usual guard dog-ish self.... neighbor was outside cutting his grass, so she will sit there all night until the noise from his mower stops, haha. She's veeerrrrrryyy protective of both me and the puppies


----------



## luna piena (Aug 18, 2010)

I just read the entire thread and it is really one of the most heartwarming stories I've ever read. I loved all the pictures and Piggy seems like an amazing dog and I wish there were more people like you in the world 

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Omg, I can't believe how big they've grown!! I love this thread. Every time I see it up on the first page I get so excited to see new pics of the puppies. How old are they now? 6 months?


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I love this thread, and I'm really glad to see & hear how well they're doing. They've gotten HUGE!


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks guys.... yea they're definitely getting huge! Last time I weighed Riley (about a week ago) he was 40 lbs on the nose

A couple more pics from sunday..... it was kind of a lazy day for all of us, and they didn't want to let me out of bed until around noon or so, hahah. I'm thinking Piper may have gotten the short end of the stick on this particular seating arrangement though....

Real ferocious killers.... as you can see, LOL


----------



## luna piena (Aug 18, 2010)

Riley really has one of the cutest cases of 'dog face' I've ever seen :3 

Are they still as closely bonded to each other as they were when they were smaller? How does Piggy interact with them now that they're big? Is she still their mama?


----------



## Dani323 (Mar 16, 2011)

I just read this thread start to finish. What a heartwarming story. I have one puppy and can't imagine having a second puppy and an adult dog to take care of as well. You must be one heck of a trainer to have all 3 be such good dogs. I look forward to seeing more of your updates!


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2011)

This thread is great. You have great looking dogs.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I have never been a fan of light colored dogs. Pretty much if it wasn't black and tan, I wasn't interested but MAN is that Red pup cute. He is so thick and fluppy and just seems to have the cutest sluggo personality. Love the yawn shot. He is like a real live Clifford the big red dog. 

Before I get railed, I just meant I didn't want to own a non black and tan, not that I think they are ugly or anything. I think all dogs are cute/beautiful.

I am so glad that you keep updating this thread it is so much fun to watch those pups grow. I bet it seems like they have always been a part of your family, doesn't it?


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I know what you're saying, Inga. I've never been fond of all-white, or even mostly-white dogs; nothing against them, but I feel like white always makes a dog look kind of sickly. Then I saw pictures of Squash, and I just wanted to squeeze the little bugger in two. 

Reading the thread over from the beginning, I just love the way all three seem to steadily claim more and more furniture as they grow older. What's the over/under on how long until Jared is sleeping on the floor?


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Another quick update.... everybody is doing great still! And still growing too..... they're up to 45 lbs each as of this morning. It's getting hot outside so I got them a little pool to splash around in until I can find a place to take them swimming (been looking). I really didn't want the blow up one but it was all they had, so I'll use it until they pop it, hahah










A couple videos

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1996871714258

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1996884914588

And much like Piggy, they love riding in the car (thank god, lol)



















But anyways, I've had a few ideas that have been floating around my brain the last couple weeks that I've been tossing around. Watching these two grow up and seeing their personalities and whatnot, I'm seeing ALOT of talent. They're both incredibly smart, attentive, well mannered dogs, so I really wanted to do something with them. I feel like I'd be wasting alot of good talent if I didn't. So here's my idea that I've been tossing around in my head the last couple of weeks.... I'm giving some serious thought into trying to get them trained and certified as therapy dogs. From the way I see them behave it just seems like something that they would be great at. I know they have to pass a pretty strict test to pass, but I think I'm gonna give it a shot and see what happens (once they're old enough, of course.... gotta be 1 yr). That's something I'd love to do too

So yea... that's my plan as of now. I've trained them to the best of my abilities (which isn't great, lol), but we've got a trainer here in town that's supposed to be pretty good, so I'm gonna talk with him about this and see what happens from there. I've got 5 months to prepare them and with as quickly as they catch onto stuff, I don't foresee any problems there

I really want to do something with Piggy too, I hate feeling like I'm leaving her out cuz she's such an awesome dog too, but I just don't know what just yet

We'll see what happens! 

Oh and on a side note.... I had all 3 at the groomers (which is a friend of mine) getting their hair trimmed on saturday, and she said Riley and Piper were right at the top of her list of some of the best behaved dogs that she's had in her shop... and that's compared to adult dogs and everything, and they're still 7 month old puppies. Makes me quite proud!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I LOVE your updates, pics and video! These are the luckiest dogs! And I adore Piggy! 

Good luck with the therapy thing. You might also look into doing search and rescue training or tracking training with them. Both are valuable skills and very interesting.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

i read so many news stories and threads about the horrors of what happens with dogs...

thank you for this. i presume you're keeping them LOL


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Underdogs to wonderdogs for sure.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Underdogs to wonderdogs for sure.


Yup! I look forward to updates...you've done wonders with the future therapy dogs!

Jared, are you on Facebook? We have a FB group there, if you are, send me a PM and I'll give you my real name so you can look me up and I can link you to the group


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

InkedMarie said:


> Yup! I look forward to updates...you've done wonders with the future therapy dogs!
> 
> Jared, are you on Facebook? We have a FB group there, if you are, send me a PM and I'll give you my real name so you can look me up and I can link you to the group


Thanks!! I try my best =)

And yes I do indeed have a FB page.... I'll shoot you a PM with a link to mine as well

Oh and one more pic too, LOL. So I'm trying to get Riley a little more independent, and get over his fears of being away from Piper and Piggy (since they've done -everything- together thus far). So tonight when I got home from work, it was guys only night out tonight. I took just Riley and we went into town to the Catawba River Greenway and had a great little 2.5 hour walk. He was still a little nervous being in the new surrounding and without Piper or Piggy, but he was still extremely well behaved and walks right along on a loose leash like a pro. He still gets a little startled by loud noises, but is improving greatly. He no longer tries to hide when people walk the other way, or even when bicycles went zooming by from both directions. He did great!! I snapped a pic along the way...


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Just wanted to say you're great for rescuing them, and awesome for keeping them...even though I think that it was fate and you all were meant to be a family. They look like they're doing wonders and look happy with you and Piggy.

I love a happy ending!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

The pups are getting big! I love seeing this thread


----------



## luna piena (Aug 18, 2010)

I love this thread and always look forward to updates


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful dogs. Kudos to you for a job well done.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks again everyone for all the kind words! 

Been dealing with a bit of social anxiety from them lately, as I've been doing alot of stuff with them individually now, instead of as a group. They're still quite skiddish and nervous going out in public by themselves without one of the other two close by, but they're definitely improving! Riley and Piper are both now in an obedience class, on different nights so they're not together. So far so good, it'll just take time

So anyways.... for todays "trying to have some fun on our own" activities, lol.... we went for a hike then swim in one of my favorite swimming holes! And I do believe she actually had a great time.... I saw tails wagging quite a few times. I already posted a picture thread for it, so I won't post that here too, but just keeping this thread updated

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/97361-took-piper-swim-today.html


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Your pics on the other thread are great!
You really are SUCH a good owner! The pups hit the jackpot!


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Well just another quick update....

Piper passed her puppy class last night, so she's moving up to intermediate classes tonight










All of a sudden she's really starting to come out of her shell and open up to other people (for those that remember they both have/had some major fear/social anxiety issues). She's far from perfect still, but compared to what she was... HUGE improvement! Last night she was actually wagging her tail while other people were walking by (usually it would be tucked far between her legs), going up to people on her own and sniffing them out, and even letting them pet her. So that definitely makes me happy! Riley we're still working on.... he started the same class a week or two before Piper, and he's still going, lol.... we've just kinda merged into other classes to keep him going, since his original class actually ended several weeks ago. He's definitely improving, but I knew he'd be more work from the beginning as he's always been much more fearful and apprehensive. He's getting there though, it'll just take time

A few other recent pics... everybody passed out cold within 5 minutes of me getting home.... large fenced in yards are great! LOL










Riley passed out in his usual pose... such a rough life


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

He caught a turtle in the back yard a few weeks ago. He chewed on it, dropped it I don't know how many times, rolled it around... and amazingly the thing is still alive... I kept him, lol




























Her personality completely matches her face



















Yeeeaaaa I think they've still got some growing left to do, lol










Gotta get mama Pig in there too... this lasted for all of "maybe" 2 minutes, then her and Riley were back to wrestling around on the floor


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Those poor babies! Thank goodness you rescued them! So glad they are in safe hands now. People who who leave any animal abandoned like that should be fined a huge amount and be jailed as far as I am concerned.......if you can find the creeps! (wording it nicely,.....not what I'd really like to call them)


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

I just went through this whole thread and I think the title is still fitting. It's amazing what you've done for those two. There's no doubt you saved their lives and they have grown into very happy, healthy dogs.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Wonderful to see these pups coming along so well! You're doing a fantastic job with them and we look forward to more updates.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

you really are a good person....and G'd knows these animals need you....and the turtle too....


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

I love this thread!!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats to you and Piper, Jared! I always love updates, I still say these dogs landed with the right guy!


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just read the whole thread, and Jared, you did such a wonderful thing by taking in those puppies!

All of the photos are awesome, especially the one with Riley and the turtle. It's like he's saying "look what I brought you!". 

I look forward to reading more updates


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

Best thread ever!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Just read through this entire thread and loved it! Its amazing how much they've grown and improved. Looking forward to more pictures and updates!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw :3 the puppies are sooooooooooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Excellent!!
This guy deserves a hug...
Wish more people had the same careing nature...
You get a lotta love back from those doggies!! They know what you did!


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

Jared, you are an ANGEL!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

As always love your updates.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Well look who finally passed his puppy class! It only took since June, but just like Piper, he all of a sudden is popping out of his shell. It's really kinda weird timing, that within 2 weeks it's like somebody flipped a switch with both dogs, and they've done a complete 180 (for the better). Went into class today and right off the bat soon as we walked in Riley walked up to another kid in the class and let him pet him, then he gladly took treats, then he did tricks for treats. He did everything absolutely perfeectly, even saw him wagging his tail a few times. Mind you when he started the class he would hide under the stool the entire time, refused to take treats or eat anything period, even from me. He would back up and cower down and hide everytime somebody even came close to approaching him or walked by. So knowing how he was before, this is a HUGE step for him! So off to intermediate classes he goes, but the next intermediate class doesn't start until next month so I'm gonna keep going to the other puppy classes going on just to keep the socialization going even though he's already done the class, until the intermediate class starts. Sure wouldn't want him going backwards at this point! LOL


----------



## SecretAgentMama (Aug 24, 2011)

zeronightfarm said:


> i love this thread!!


ditto!!!!!!


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

SecretAgentMama said:


> ditto!!!!!!


Thanks! Glad you guys enjoyed =) They've definitely brought a ton of happiness to my life as well, as well as teaching me a whole hell of a lot about training puppies and the importance of keeping my patience in check... I guess it was a win-win for all of us, after all!

Anyways, a few more pics from the last couple of days...

Riley posing pretty 









Utterly passed out after obedience class the other night









Whatchu lookin at??









Piggy has taught Piper very VERY well on how to perfect the guilt trip stare, lol. They totally know I'm a big softy and can't say no to a face like that, hahah









Playing with some B&W









Eating their Miracle Gro.... still getting BIG!









Piggy was getting a little sassy the other morning... lol









Piper always has to poke her head in and check on me in the shower.... just to make sure I'm still there...


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Jared, you are really SUCH a GOOD person, and great owner. You were so kind to take the puppies in, and then you have given them such a wonderful life. I really hope you are rewarded greatly, (and I'm sure you will be, if you believe in karma at all). You really deserve it. And besides being such a good owner, you are a good writer, and fabulous picture taker! I thoroughly enjoy all of your updates!


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

spotted nikes said:


> Jared, you are really SUCH a GOOD person, and great owner. You were so kind to take the puppies in, and then you have given them such a wonderful life. I really hope you are rewarded greatly, (and I'm sure you will be, if you believe in karma at all). You really deserve it. And besides being such a good owner, you are a good writer, and fabulous picture taker! I thoroughly enjoy all of your updates!


Why thank you! *bows* I do my best... =)


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

you make my day.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Well it's been a lil while since I updated this thread, so I figured I'd put a few new pics and videos up. Everybody is still doing great! Still dealing with some social anxiety issues, but they're still making progress with that and coming along slowly but surely. They had leveled off on their growing for a couple months there, but I have a feeling they're about to hit another growth spurt here before too long. Piper is up to 51.8 lbs and Riley 48.4 (the biggest difference they've been from each other.... they've been within 0.5 lb of each other since 12 lbs, lol)

Everybody's eating healthy



























Riley has mastered the "I see what you did there...", look









Piper mastered the pathetic "feel sorry for me NOW", look, lol









I think they're gonna be tall and slender, just like Piggy



























Their coats are fantastic.... Pipers especially, is like glass


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

This is why my yard is dangerous for lawnmowers, lol









Riley trying to carry a stick around about 3x his size


















This is what happens when you try and steal Ms. Piggys brand new bed


















End result....... go figure, lol


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Then snapped these today


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Took the whole family out and about this past weekend.... was hoping I could use Piggy as a role model, and they would watch her and take her lead on being a social butterfly. It worked quite well! 









Oh yea and Piper graduated her intermediate class, so she'll be starting advanced class soon as the next one comes available. Riley is currently in the 3rd (I think) week of his intermediate class... both doing great with those!









Can't leave Mama Pig out.... she's still her goofy old self, haha









She loves her new bed though!










Then some videos showing their obedience progress... I had posted these in another thread, but I'll put them in here as well to keep with the updates. This isn't everything they know, but most of the stuff they know really well and I could easily video, lol. They both have a nearly perfect natural heel as well as loose leash walk, always have. Each class the trainer always jokes at the beginning "and you guys are gonna hate this dog" [referring to either Riley or Piper and their perfect walk]






We've got our going outside routine down to a science. I let them out one at a time, and in the exact same order every time. They've gotten to where when I say "lets go outside", they'll run over to the front door, and starting at the side of the door that opens, line up side by side in the exact order that they go outside in. I told ya they were no dummies! haha







That's all I've got for now


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Awesome!! Glad to see they are doing so well


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm new here so this is the first time I have seen this thread. I started at the end but it's such a great thread I had to go to the first page and go thru the entire thing. You did a great thing taking these puppies in and raising them so well. Piggy is also such a fantastic dog. The way she immediately took on the mom role says a lot about her character and how you raised her as well. She is amazing and I'm glad you are keeping the puppies. They are going to have great lives and I look forward to reading more updates when you post them.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

YAY! This is by far my favorite thread. And I am a HUGE Piggy fan. You should start a thread just dedicated to all the beauty that is Piggy. She deserves a vacation and a nice massage, if you ask me. 

Oh, and you, mister! You are something else. I bet you have no trouble with the ladies at all after telling them about your pups and how they came to be.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Yaaaaaay updates!

I can't believe those are the same dogs. Everybody's looking good, but I'm completely in love with Miss Piggy.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Love those dogs.


----------



## surfer1969 (Oct 10, 2011)

Makes me mad when people do crap like that.Some people need a good old fashion beating.The ex owners of socks wanted to put her to sleep because she was a runt.Look at her now. *


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't think I need to say anything to you Jared that I haven't said many times before. <g>


----------



## MyDogsMyHeart (Oct 5, 2011)

Human cruelty is something that never ceases to amaze me even though I'm old enough to know better. Bless you for taking those babies in.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I WANT PIGGY!!

You've done a great job with them, J!


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

jared, what do you feed them?

they look so healthy and well cared for.......i'm so glad you took them in...


----------



## Empawium (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful puppies! It's great to know that there are people out there like you that are willing to to lend a helping hand to animals in need. These puppies needed someone after being abandoned and left for dead. I know I wouldn't be able to resist keeping them because they are such cute puppies!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Reading the first post reminded me of a story that was on the news around here that nine puppies, only DAYS old were thrown in a garbage dumpster. 

Someone passing by heard some whimpering and crying and found the puppies. Six were already dead, but the survivors were rescued and taken in to a shelter. The news story put out adoption info and already people were calling in trying to get them, so they should have (hopefully good) homes by now. 

How can someone be that cruel to any animal, but especially an animal like a dog that has such clearly perceptible emotions and desire for social connections - either to human or dog? 

It's people like this that probably sent organizations like PETA off the deep end and to their extreme viewpoints.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

MagicRe said:


> jared, what do you feed them?
> 
> they look so healthy and well cared for.......i'm so glad you took them in...


Thanks!! I feed them Sojos complete... the beef and turkey ones (Piggy is badly allergic to anything chicken). They absolutely LOVE it!! And it's healthy and good for them too.... I hate feeding a bunch of chemicals. I'm not a big fan of the dry foods as it is, but there's very few (that are locally available, anyways) that work with Piggys allergies, as most foods, even non-chicken foods, the little nuggets are still coated with chicken fat so it still sets her off. I want them to feel good and be healthy.... I figure it's cheaper too get good food now rather then have vet bills x3 dogs to try and fix damage done down the road

http://www.sojos.com/complete.html


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

thirdgenlxi said:


> Thanks!! I feed them Sojos complete... the beef and turkey ones (Piggy is badly allergic to anything chicken). They absolutely LOVE it!! And it's healthy and good for them too.... I hate feeding a bunch of chemicals. I'm not a big fan of the dry foods as it is, but there's very few (that are locally available, anyways) that work with Piggys allergies, as most foods, even non-chicken foods, the little nuggets are still coated with chicken fat so it still sets her off. I want them to feel good and be healthy.... I figure it's cheaper too get good food now rather then have vet bills x3 dogs to try and fix damage done down the road
> 
> http://www.sojos.com/complete.html


 I sent you a fb message about them, not sure if you got it or if it applies anyway.


----------



## PepperC (Aug 29, 2011)

Such an amazing thread


----------



## JRadusch (Oct 11, 2011)

I hesitated to read this thread because of the name and was afraid it would be something bad.  But then I got happy when I read it, and the title now has an entirely new meaning for me. It -does- amaze me how well some people treat animals.


----------



## Ryden'sMom (Sep 20, 2011)

Amazing thread!


----------



## sherrymyra (Mar 24, 2008)

Read the whole thing. You have two amazing dogs there. Good job.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks again everyone for the kind words!! They truly are a blessing, and looking back, I'm so glad I did end up keeping them.... they've taught me a ton!

And I'm glad Piggy has a fan base too, hahaha. She really is an incredible dog.... always has been. As much as I love Riley and Piper, Piggy has always had something special about her that's made her one of my favorites. She may not be perfect (but hey, none of us are), but her personality is something that is truly one of a kind, lol =)


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Not sure if anybody would be interested or not, but I had made a Riley & Piper calendar that I sent to my mom and a few other people for x-mas, but the place I made it at also has an online store so figured I'd put it on there and see if anybody else might be interested. They're kinda pricey to print cuz I'm not dealing with any big quantities, so I'm not really making much of anything off of them. The couple bucks that I do I plan on donating 100% to our local Rutherford County Humane Society, as we have no shelter here in Rutherford county here where I live, only animal control and animals picked up by then only have 72 hours to be claimed or adopted before they're put down. So I try and help them out whenever I can anyways, and I'll add whatever I get off these into that

Here's the link to store

https://www.createphotoproducts.com...t=store&user=thirdgenlxi&proj=Riley and Piper


Couple pics.... since I got them in January, each set of pics on each month are pics taken from that month (most of the pics are the ones in this thread)




























Just throwing it out there....


----------



## AgentP (Dec 12, 2011)

sassafras said:


> Well, good! 'Cause if there's one thing people hate around here, it's pictures of cute puppies!!!


Yes, please NO MORE pics of those CUTE pups. We can't handle it LOL.

I am tickled for these dogs that they get to stay with you. Sounds like they found the perfect home. Piggy sounds truly awesome .


----------



## nbsandhills (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here, but just finished reading the whole thing... Wow!! Great job!!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

Yet another Newbie who just finished reading the thread from beginning to end!
As everyone else has said, you've done an amazing job with the kids and Piggy is absolutely amazing! How old is she?

Your work with them has inspired me to redouble my efforts with my Mercy and get her a solid foundation before she starts her Basic Obedience next month! Are you still planning on doing Therapy work with them?


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

CrazyDogLady said:


> Yet another Newbie who just finished reading the thread from beginning to end!
> As everyone else has said, you've done an amazing job with the kids and Piggy is absolutely amazing! How old is she?
> 
> Your work with them has inspired me to redouble my efforts with my Mercy and get her a solid foundation before she starts her Basic Obedience next month! Are you still planning on doing Therapy work with them?


Thanks!! :wave: Piggy really is awesome.... she's always had something special about her. She's around 4.5 yrs or so (wasn't sure her exact age when I got her back in '08, but I think she was in the 6-9 month range). She's still just a big oversized puppy at heart though, hahaha. She really is a fantastic dog though.... a little hyper and excitable sometimes, but truly a heart of gold and not a mean bone in her body. She was also off to a not so great start herself before I got her

Pretty ferocious too.... gotta hold her back to keep her from mauling everybody, as you can see....lol










Her and Riley are passed out on the bed right now










And a Riley & Piper picture from Christmas Eve.... us 3 and a buddy of mine went for a good 5-6 mile hike at a local state park










Finally got a decent picture above, after many failed attempts, lol. First Riley wanted to sneeze, Piper wanted to give me kisses, and nobody wanted to be photogenic and pose for the camera, haha










Then Piper wanted to sneeze, Riley had to watch










Group shot sunday.... getting some Christmas Greenies, haha










And Riley just sits.... wherever











And yes, absolutely pursuing the therapy dog with with Riley & Piper. They've still got a little ways to go on the social aspect, as they're still kinda shy in public, but they've made tremendous progress so I think they'll come full circle there too. Other than that, their behavior and temperament are simply fantastic. Piper just finished her advanced class the other night, so she's off to get her CGC certificate next. Riley starts his advanced class this next Tuesday, so when he finishes that he'll be doing the same. So we'll see how it goes.... fingers crossed all goes well


----------



## AgentP (Dec 12, 2011)

OMG, what are you feeding them LOL. They are ginormeous. In every picture you post they look bigger lol. Glad things are progressing nicely and it's such a heartwarming story to read.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Is Piggy part Shar Pei? In the first picture of her laying with you, she looks it. How's she healing?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

thirdgenlxi said:


> Finally got a decent picture above, after many failed attempts, lol. First Riley wanted to sneeze, Piper wanted to give me kisses, and nobody wanted to be photogenic and pose for the camera, haha
> 
> Then Piper wanted to sneeze, Riley had to watch


I really need to stop reading the Forums when I'm overtired. I have this mental image of Piggy patiently sitting there with the camera, waiting for the kids to settle down so she can get the perfect shot! :laugh:


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

InkedMarie said:


> Is Piggy part Shar Pei? In the first picture of her laying with you, she looks it. How's she healing?


We're still not really sure what all Piggy has in her..... definitely a purebred Heinz 57 Mutt though, hahah. I know they're prob not that accurate, but I did one of those cheek swab DNA tests last year and it came back one parent was a Rottie/Newfoundland mix, and the other was all mixed breeds all the way back to great grandparents. But she's got pretty strong traits of: Boxer, German Shepherd, Bull Mastiff. She's 83 lbs and very very lean and muscular, so still a decent size.

She's doing real well and healing nicely.... her incision is healing up pretty good, taking a little longer since she licked it real back that one time, but it's starting to scab over and the hair is growing back. She's walking real good, and just walking a regular pace she's not really even limping or anything, and she's putting weight on it. Sometimes she'll run with it, but other times she still picks it up when she runs. I think she kinda over does it during the day sometimes and gets a little sore. We've been keeping it stretched out though and massaging her muscle, and sometimes when she starts limping that seems to help out, almost like she's getting a cramp. It definitely hasn't slowed her down chasing Riley and Piper around the house at full speed, hahah


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Jared, I'm so glad to hear she's healing well! I follow on fB but don't always respond


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

thirdgenlxi said:


> She's doing real well and healing nicely.... her incision is healing up pretty good, taking a little longer since she licked it real back that one time, but it's starting to scab over and the hair is growing back. She's walking real good, and just walking a regular pace she's not really even limping or anything, and she's putting weight on it. Sometimes she'll run with it, but other times she still picks it up when she runs. I think she kinda over does it during the day sometimes and gets a little sore. We've been keeping it stretched out though and massaging her muscle, and sometimes when she starts limping that seems to help out, almost like she's getting a cramp. It definitely hasn't slowed her down chasing Riley and Piper around the house at full speed, hahah


What happened to Piggy? Did I miss a post?


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

CrazyDogLady said:


> What happened to Piggy? Did I miss a post?


She had hip surgery last month due to severe hip dysplasia in her left hip. They did an FHO surgery, where they go in and actually break the end of the bone off (the 'ball' part of the ball and socket hip joint), then stretch muscle tissue over it and the bone forms a 'false joint' with the muscle tissue, completely eliminating the ball and socket hip joint. I haven't updated her thread in a little bit, I prob should.... there's some pics and whatnot there though

http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/103479-please-keep-piggy-your.html


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

thirdgenlxi said:


> She had hip surgery last month due to severe hip dysplasia in her left hip. They did an FHO surgery, where they go in and actually break the end of the bone off (the 'ball' part of the ball and socket hip joint), then stretch muscle tissue over it and the bone forms a 'false joint' with the muscle tissue, completely eliminating the ball and socket hip joint. I haven't updated her thread in a little bit, I prob should.... there's some pics and whatnot there though


The poor thing! So glad she's doing better.


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

Truly a wonderful life they had shared with you, plenty more to come too! <3 amazing


----------



## Hannelore (Jan 14, 2012)

I must say, your thread was absolutely inspirational! I only hope I can be half as good as caregiver that you are! Glad to see your little pack is doing so well.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Goooooooo Riley!! YEA!!!!!! That's my boy =) One step closer to CGC certificate, and then I'm really thinking the therapy dog certificate goal may not be as far out of reach as I originally thought! 

I'm sooooooooo freakin' proud of my lil man.... it literally makes me teary eyed seeing how far he's come from his days of hiding in a corner, as you guys have absolutely no idea just how bad he was (as far as being extremely fearful of -EVERYTHING-), and what it took to get him to this point.... he's a completely different dog, hands down. The trainer tells everybody in the class all the time... "I wish you guys could have seen Riley at the beginning....", and he had already improved quite a bit by the time she met him, 6 months after I got them

He's a very happy outgoing little guy now, and extremely smart too... def makes papa proud =)










Last night of class... had to snap a pic myself too, lol


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Congratulations Riley!!!! And Jared you've done soooo wonderfully with your 3 dogs! I can't tell you enough what a great owner you are!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

Way to go Riley! And you too, Jared. You've done an incredible job with your entire pack. You're definitely part of my inspiration when I feel overwhelmed with Mercy.

How's piggy's recovery coming?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Proud of you guys!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you! I could only dream more people were like you and the lost and abandoned doggie world would be a much better place.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

This thread makes me happy every time I read it. Congrats Riley & Jared! You're an inspiration!!


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

i smile every time i get a notification there's a new post.

it's a heart warmer, it is.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Well I know it's been awhile since I did a pupdate in here, but thought this was worth mentioning..... I'm very proud to say that Riley and Piper both now have their CGC certificates!! Sooooooo freakin' proud of them and just how far they've come. Still not perfect, but from where they started they're not even remotely close to the same dogs





































They both now proudly hang on the living room wall











And a few recent pics....

Riley loves belly rubs










And expensive toys, lol










Piper is turning gray already...sheesh


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Waiting patiently










Hanging out down at South Mountain State Park




























Sleepy










And of course Piggy is still being.... Piggy, lol



















Riley is a daddys boy alright, haha










Lazy bums











Everybody is doing great.... happy and healthy! Now to see if we can't get one or both of them through therapy dog.... we shall see!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Jared, so glad you updated and shared pictures. They sure sound perfect to me! You already know how much of a fan I am of yours so I'll just say how lucky all four of you are!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Congrats Riley and Piper!! Great job Jared!


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

I just read this whole thread, and wow, you are a wonderful person! They have grown so much, and seem like wonderful dogs. Also, I love miss piglet!<33

Best thread, I'v seen! 

~Erica~


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Ya know, whoever dumped these pups out has suffered a great loss. I feel bad for them.
I feel bad for every poor moron who throws their animal out and lets someone else find it and take it home, because they will never know what they've missed out on.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

i just found this thread...this is awsome  and congrats on the CGC!!!!!


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Just wanted to wish my two twins a very happy 2nd birthday! Or re-birthday rather (gotcha day!), as this was the day they started a new, and much better life. Time has absolutely flown by, hard to believe it's been 2 years already.... seems like just a few weeks ago they were my little 6 lb rugrats running around like little monsters, that I could carry around both in one arm. They're now 50 & 60 lbs respectively, both have passed their advance training classes and both have their CGC certificates, and working towards possibly doing therapy dog as well (at least with Riley). They're not perfect by any means, but they had so many issues from the get go (we believe they were separated from their mother waaaaay too early), and they've come sooooo far, they make me very very proud. So just like last year, to celebrate I baked them a cake! They seemed to like it.....no complaints, haha. They definitely weren't in a photogenic mood tonight though....




























Piper giving me the "would you STOP taking pictures and let me go eat already!!", look, hahah










And getting the guilty look from Piggy too










I'd say they liked it




























Gave them a little treat with their dinner too


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Then a few other pics (sorry some are repeats).... I got looking back at some old pics, and this one is still one of my favorites

Day 2 and Riley already loved his new "mama"










Fast forward until now.... these 2 are practically inseparable, they are absolute best friends. I guess these 2 were destined to be lovebirds from the very beginning!



















And of course Piper too





































Little bigger now


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Rileys facial expressions sure have changed!



















CGC



















Getting grey already....




























Bed hogs


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

He loves car rides (they all do)










Riley being a good boy sitting down at South Mountain State Park





































Everybody is doing great though.... happy, playful, and healthy as can be! 

That's all I've got..... sorry for so many pics, I get a lil carried away sometimes, haha. I'm just a proud papa is all.... LOVE my kiddos!!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww.. I remember that pic of Riley curled up beside Piggy!! Love that pic. Happy Gotcha day, puppers!! They sure grew up!


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Not letting me see the pictures. 

Happy Birthdays!<33

~Erica~


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Happy Re-Birthday, Riley and Piper!


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

You're lucky your dog piggy is so loving and patient, and they're all lucky to have you. You're a prime example of a good citizen to let them in, thank you for being who you are.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

I love to see the updates! You have three beautiful dogs!


----------



## Monsteroyd (Sep 18, 2012)

Cute pictures of sweet dogs. I like the puppys and Piggy pix. 

So do you race WERA? Expert or Novice? Nice CBR there. My nephew used to race WERA and I ride. I used to 'pit' crew for him. It was fun. 

]Monty[


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, two years already Jared? Happy Gotcha day to the twins. They sure landed in the best possible home. You're all perfect!


----------



## Catdancer (Apr 11, 2012)

I've sat here for the last several hours and read this entire thread as well as Piggy's thread. All I can say is that I've fallen in love with you and your family. Your passion, dedication, love and confidence in your pups is what has made them who they are. I strive to be the kind of person that you are. 

Happy Gotcha Day to all four of you.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I love you guys, such a success story.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words, as always :wave: They most definitely make me proud!





Catdancer said:


> I've sat here for the last several hours and read this entire thread as well as Piggy's thread. All I can say is that I've fallen in love with you and your family. Your passion, dedication, love and confidence in your pups is what has made them who they are. I strive to be the kind of person that you are.
> 
> Happy Gotcha Day to all four of you.


Thanks for the kind words! In all honesty, I like dogs/animals more than I do most people, so they make it easy for me, lol. I do my best though.... I want to see them succeed 



InkedMarie said:


> Wow, two years already Jared? Happy Gotcha day to the twins. They sure landed in the best possible home. You're all perfect!


Thanks Marie.... yea time has absolutely flown by! I can't believe it's been 2 years already too, haha



Monsteroyd said:


> Cute pictures of sweet dogs. I like the puppys and Piggy pix.
> 
> So do you race WERA? Expert or Novice? Nice CBR there. My nephew used to race WERA and I ride. I used to 'pit' crew for him. It was fun.
> 
> ]Monty[


I don't race, but I do do trackdays.... I'm still fairly green at it (only done 6 so far) so I'm still running novice group (even though I'm running intermediate lap times at CMP, but doing a few other tracks for the first time there and it's takes me a lil bit to learn them). I'll bump up one of these days, lol. The '09 Repsol isn't mine, that's my buddy Matt's bike.... pic was from the last trackday we did at Jennings the end of October. I have an '04 CBR 600 F4i... my pride and joy, I love it! . BTW... you live in Duluth?? I used to live in [*ducks and hides*]... Winder, lol... right off 81 and 316. I worked at Akins Ford right there in town. Before that when I had first moved up to GA from FL I lived just outside of Athens in Winterville. That's where I got Piggy when I lived there.... she came from Peachtree City




























From the last one at Jennings










Riley loves trackdays too, hahah










And Piper too










Little video documentary thing I made about my bike... I like to ride... A LOT!! LOL. Outside of family and a couple close friends, dogs and bikes are probably the 2 most important things in my life, haha






Ride dirt too (trail riding, no SX/MX for me, lol).... with my best friend Scott here. He rides street as well (has an '06 Yamaha FZ1... same dude from the pics in the end of ^^^ video), and we ride literally every single weekend, whether street, dirt, or both. Trying to get him out to do a trackday.... he said he's going to this year


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ..... Happy Birthday Twins!  .... and many more happy and healthy Birthdays to all three dogs!

Congratulations on all your accomplishments. Like I stated before .... the world needs more people like yourself Jared.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Great Pictures. And, Great job! Please continue to keep us up to date,with lots of pictures, at least once a year, and if they become Therapy dogs.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

hanksimon said:


> Great Pictures. And, Great job! Please continue to keep us up to date,with lots of pictures, at least once a year, and if they become Therapy dogs.


Definitely will do! It might be a lil bit before they get to that point as they def still need some more work before that, but I'm still gonna keep pecking away at it. I'll certainly post up if/how they do with it


----------



## ShelterPups (Jan 3, 2013)

Jared, You are an amazing young man! Your ability to find it in your heart to keep both pups makes me wanna hug you.Now you have the privilege of being loved by three awesome puppers. You and all three dogs are truly blessed! I LOVE viewing all the pictures and am looking forward to updates of your Fur Family!


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

I just wanted to give this a bit of a bump as its such a lovely read


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Love some recent updates too.
Great read.


----------



## CCSC (Mar 8, 2013)

wow...just read this whole thread, what a great story. Very lucky dogs, looks like a very happy family.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Awww thanks everyone! :wave:

If it ever stops raining here I'll snap some new pics, haha. Everybody is doing great though.... though Piper is being an escape artist yet again, trying to figure out where she's getting out at (she never runs off when she gets out, just hangs around the yard on the other side of the fence, lol). Piggy had a little spat back in January with a bacterial infection in her spine that was causing her a good deal of pain.... we were really hoping it wasn't cancer and thank god it wasn't, some antibiotics (and I mean LOTS of them) took care of it completely and she's good as new

I'll try and snap some new pics tomorrow and get them up :biggrin1:


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I was wondering how you were all doing. I love your posts and always look forward to reading them.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Such an admirable and inspiring story. I remember reading and following this thread when you first posted it, but never responded to it. They are going to live long, happy lives with you. Looking forward to continued updates!


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

This thread gives me the warm fuzzies. Such a great story


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Definitely a huge Piggy & Pups fan here. So glad to hear everyone is doing well (including yourself, of course!) and Piggy is feeling better! Can't wait for updated pics! :becky:


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok some new pics 

These are from the past month or two.... we'll start out with some good 'ol silly Piggy pics. I guess you could say she's really been showing her ass lately, hahaha. Pretty sure there's a birds nest or something in that bush, she goes crazy every once in awhile and will run around it like crazy, lol














































There were some colorful bushes growing in front of my house.... I'm a guy, I have no idea what they were... but they added some color to my ugly yellow house, lol. So of course I had to get Piggy to pose










Happy Pig.... pretty much her only mood










Pretty sure somebody forgot to tell Riley he's a dog, heh. He's my cuddle buddy every single night in bed



















Everybody got loose out of the back yard a couple weeks ago and spend the whole evening wandering the woods (I live in a very very rural area). Riley apparently flirted with a skunk, who didn't take so kindly to his propositions, lol. Needless to say, where I was standing in this pic, my eyes were watering


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Everybody loves car rides!



















Especially Piggy, lol










Shopping










Been a rather wet spring this year










Piper getting gray










Did I mention they were lazy bums, AND bed hogs??




















Then all these are from today....


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Then of course everybody passed out on the kitchen floor shortly after, lol





















That's all the pics I've got for now. Everybody is doing great though!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Is it just me, or has Piggy lost a little weight? She's looking good! They're all looking awesome!


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Piggy in the Middle!

I cant believe I got in first with that.....geez everyone, get on the ball!

They look just gorgeous


----------



## sef137 (Jun 12, 2013)

Presently in my country there is a maniac running in one particular small town and on the 15th of the month sometimes s/he skips a month or two go out kill a stray cat and crucify it near a church or a catholic school. This monster is still at large however the last killing was last April. The animal crucifixions in Mosta , Malta started in 2011 when two dead puppies were found nailed to crosses. Two cats were found crucified this year, one on February 23 and another on January 17. Another three animals were found in previous months, also nailed upside down.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Great pictures, love Piggy!


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Monsteroyd said:


> So do you race WERA? Expert or Novice? Nice CBR there. My nephew used to race WERA and I ride. I used to 'pit' crew for him. It was fun.
> 
> ]Monty[


:wave: I used to race in WERA, for four years ('01-'05: Clubman, V7 and D Superbike on a Seca II and Lightweight Twins/Heavyweight Twins on an SV650.). It was huge fun but holy cats it was expensive. I still do trackdays too but I spend most of my time in the gravel now.

Small world!

Jared: when's your next trip to the Gap?


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeeeaaaa! Awesome pics & narration as always! Thanks for sharing!
(BTW those flowering bushes are Azalea's I believe...very pretty)
:becky:


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Is it just me, or has Piggy lost a little weight? She's looking good! They're all looking awesome!


She's about the same..... maybe a couple pounds lighter just from being more active since he hip was fixed, but she's still right up around 82 lbs (I can't weigh her often like I do Riley & Piper.... she doesn't fit on my house scale quite as well, haha). I always keep her (and all of them) very lean though, not only to help with her hip but I really just can't stand overweight dogs. I just want to strangle people that free feed their dogs and let them get utterly fat..... certainly not in my house! I don't want them underweight by any means, but a nice lean healthy weight is what I try and maintain, and adjust diet and portions accordingly to keep them where they should be (had to cut back on Piper cuz she's lazy and was getting a little chunky, and increase on Riley cuz he never sits still and I can't keep weight on him, lol)




sef137 said:


> Presently in my country there is a maniac running in one particular small town and on the 15th of the month sometimes s/he skips a month or two go out kill a stray cat and crucify it near a church or a catholic school. This monster is still at large however the last killing was last April. The animal crucifixions in Mosta , Malta started in 2011 when two dead puppies were found nailed to crosses. Two cats were found crucified this year, one on February 23 and another on January 17. Another three animals were found in previous months, also nailed upside down.


OMG that's awful!! There's most definitely a special place in hell for people like that 




workerant said:


> :wave: I used to race in WERA, for four years ('01-'05: Clubman, V7 and D Superbike on a Seca II and Lightweight Twins/Heavyweight Twins on an SV650.). It was huge fun but holy cats it was expensive. I still do trackdays too but I spend most of my time in the gravel now.
> 
> Small world!
> 
> Jared: when's your next trip to the Gap?


I'm not sure... I actually haven't been in quite awhile! (since 2011). The R6/R1 forum is having their annual forum convention out there this weekend, I may head over there and see who's around... not for sure yet though. I need to get back out there at some point, but we've found so many awesome local roads it's hard to justify the trip out there, haha



Anyways thanks everyone for the compliments! Everybody is doing great... still going at it with the classes as Riley and Piper are still a little on the shy side (Piper especially, she's actually taken a few steps back. She'll get there though). Still love them all like no other

Riley is here curled up next to me right now actually


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the great pics! Always welcome!


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

I skimmed over this whole thread the other day when it got bumped back up to the top and it has been a treat to see how your puppies grew up, and to see Piggy with them.


----------



## Beagles (Jun 4, 2013)

I just read through the entire thing and I dunno if it's because it's super late or what, but it made me cry with happiness at what you've done for and with those gorgeous dogs! Bless you, sir!


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Well everyone, as much as I usually enjoy updating this thread, this is one update that I absolutely dread to post, and wish to god I didn't have to. Unfortunately this usually happy story has taken a very tragic turn for the worst. Late Thursday afternoon I had received a phone call at work from my landlords who live next door, and they gave me some news that literally made my body numb...... they said one of my dogs had been shot. I absolutely couldn't believe it. I made my way home to get the rest of the story, and my landlords next door came over crying..... with a very heavy heart and many tears, I'm sad to say my sweet boy Riley had crossed the rainbow bridge. To make a long story short, it turns out my shitbag whitetrash neighbor shot him in cold blood, saying that Riley "attacked his pant leg"..... which is complete and utter bullshit. Riley was still rather shy, and absolutely would NOT go up to anyone but me. People could have food or treats to give him and he still wouldn't go up and take it from them. Not to mention he's had all his beginner, intermediate, and advanced classes, which he passed with flying colors, as well as his CGC certificate which he also passed with flying colors...... doesn't exactly sound like stuff an aggressive dog would have. The further I get into it, the more I see that LOTS of stuff just isn't adding up

I took him into the vets Friday evening for a necropsy and got a lot of useful information. Looks like he was shot 3 times, twice in the rear *FROM A DISTANCE* with a bird shot, and then once almost point blank near the head, which was ultimately what killed him. They checked his teeth for evidence of a fight or any fabric material (dude says his pants are all torn), and found absolutely nothing.... the only thing in his mouth was some grass. So needless to say, I'm building myself a legal case against this guy, gonna get all my ducks in a row, get as many people and agencies and whatnot involved as I can, and then hopefully nail this asshole to the f'ing wall, and am going to take every legal option I have to do so. The guy from Pet Heaven came yesterday and picked him up to take him to get cremated.... he should be back on Monday afternoon and I'll build him a nice little memorial to hang up here in the house where he can watch over his sister and his step-mama that love him just as much.

RIP Riley.... 1-16-11 (gotcha!) - 7-18-13. 2.5 years old was waaaaay too young, especially to end it like this. Run free sweet boy...... I love you and miss you soooo much already


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry man. My heart aches for you guys


----------



## Charles Barkley (Apr 14, 2013)

Was so happy reading this thread from the start and then saw your recent post... I am so sorry to hear your loss and my heart goes out to you, Riley's sister and his step mumma.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

OMG no! So sorry man, I don't even have words.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

{{{Jared}}}


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so so very sorry ... I am devastated for you. This news made me cry. I hope you find a way to nail this guy's @#$! Poor Riley didn't deserve to die like this or soooo young!

Run free Riley .........

My thoughts and prayers go out to you. Just try and remember ... and I know it is really hard right now ... that Riley did have a great life thanks to you ... even though it was cut short. Heaven had other plans for Riley.

(((Hugs)))


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

That is utterly heartbreaking news. I would be devastated if such a thing were to happen to my dog.

I love your updates and clicked on the last page of the thread and when I saw the first few posts there, murmured to myself, "Oh God, oh no!" and went back a page.

That is unbearably sad and you have my deepest condolences.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

That's absolutely horrible, I'm so sorry for your loss. Wish you the very best in you legal suit against that a$$hole neighbor.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry and angry. I never commented on this thread but I read it with great pleasure, and had grown fond of Riley. I truly hope you get the last word in this story... * E-hug *


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss  It must be heartwrenching for you and his fur family. 

Please keep us updated on how things go with the neighbour.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I saw this thread updated and looked forward to seeing new pictures of your little crew. I'm so very sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how devastated and heart broken you are and I commend you for making the truth known of what happened and hopefully you will find justice. Just absolutely horrible, someone like that will get what is coming for him.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

I'm just so very, very sorry to hear what happened. I hope your neighbour gets what he deserves - it's just frightening to think such people exist.


----------



## CCSC (Mar 8, 2013)

I am so very sorry. Just absolutely devastating news, I cannot even imagine how you must be feeling. Go after your neighbor and win. Horrible, horrible person.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

OMG - I cannot believe this. How horrible - poor little guy!! <<cry>> <<hug>> <<cry>>

I am so unbelievably sorry, Jared. I wish there were words to console. 

I really hope you do nail that scumbags @ss to the wall.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry! I hope you are able to get some justice for poor Riley!


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd be burning someone's house down...

I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. Riley was such a handsome dog, I always admired him especially when I came into this thread.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

Jared I am again so very sorry this happened. He was such a handsome boy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Oh shit, I missed this. I'm so sorry, Jared. Big hugs for you.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh Jared, I am so very sorry. When I saw this thread bumped up, I was looking forward to reading it, until I read a couple of posts from the last pg. I thought maybe Piggy had passed on. It was even worse than that. My heart goes out to you. I can't imagine the heartbreak. I hope you can get the neighbor for animal cruelty charges. Did he shoot him on your property? If so, you would have a very strong case.


----------



## thirdgenlxi. (Jan 17, 2017)

I know it's been forever and a day since I've posted in this thread..... after the whole situation with Riley I just kinda climbed into my hermit shell and haven't been real active on any of the forums since

Anyways.... not sure if any of the original people from way back when are still around here, but if anybody cares, just a little update. Piper turned 6 years old today :rockon: She's getting a little grey face but still very happy and healthy. All pics taken today 

As I do every year.... had to make them a cake 



















I'd say they liked it










Then took a walk on the local greenway


----------



## thirdgenlxi. (Jan 17, 2017)

Then chased some sticks










Yaaawwwnnn











Everyone else is doing good too..... Piggy is still.... well.... Piggy, lol. She's slowed down a lot here lately (she's going on 10 now). Turbo has calmed down some but he still lives up to his name, lol










As for my asshole neighbor that killed Riley..... well he's no longer a problem. I bought a new house back in July of 2015, so I no longer have to live next to that trash. It's a little over an hour from the old house so plenty of distance. Loving the new house, I made it it a point when buying to have no close neighbors (I told my realtor.... if I can see the neighbors, they're too close...next house....lol). But my neighbor that I do have is awesome..... him and his wife are both huge animal lovers, and have 2 dogs (German Shepherd and a Chihuahua), along with a bunch of ducks for the pond out back. I still miss Riley like crazy and wish that had never happened..... but for now I'm just happy to be the hell away from him (old neighbor)


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I remember you! I'm glad that you and the dogs are doing well. The new house sounds great; I'm glad you got away from that piece of crap neighbor.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Jared,
Happy Birthday to Piper! Nice seeing you post, glad you're doing good, glad you got a new house, too!


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Wonderful save. 

Please DO separate them. They will end up only bonding to each other if you do not. 

To function as companion dogs they need to bond with people. To do that, they need to be separated. 

Good luck. Nice looking puppies.


----------



## Piguinn (Jan 9, 2017)

Poor pups... how can anyone do that! Thank you SO much for taking care of them. I shudder to imagine how life would have turned out for them otherwise. Please keep us posted.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome back! I was just thinking about you the other day. Thanks for the update and pictures of your pups. Congrats on the new house and new neighbors.



3GSD4IPO said:


> Wonderful save.
> 
> Please DO separate them. They will end up only bonding to each other if you do not.
> 
> ...


Who exactly is he separating?


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

((((Jared)))) I still think of you and your furry family often - as well as Riley. 
I was just thinking of you the other day, too when I saw a pic of a dog that looked just like Piggy 
Glad you're all doing well - happy birthday to Piper and congrats on the house!!


----------



## mjpa (Jan 11, 2017)

I just now read the whole thread. Wow, it's like reading a very touching novel - I smiled through out and then my heart broke at the news about Riley. I'm so glad you and your pack are at a nice new place with no murderous neighbors.
Thank you so much for sharing all the lovely photos and stories.


----------



## thirdgenlxi. (Jan 17, 2017)

Not sure if anyone from way back when is still around here and remembers this old thread or not, lol. But just figured I'd chime in and say that my sweet Ms. Piper turned 10 years old today!  She's still doing very well..... very healthy, active, and energetic. Lots of grey hairs but I think they're adorable, haha. She's still as sweet as ever 🥰 Turbo is also still doing very well..... he's 9 years old now, and still a wild man, haha. Him and Piper are best buddies 

I'll also add the unfortunate news that our dear sweet Piggy passed away June 14th 2019 at the age of 12 😓 She was doing well for awhile, then in 2018 developed a fairly large tumor on/near her thyroid. She lost a bunch of weight, was down to 59 lbs at one point.... we tried treating it and for awhile it did seem like she was getting better and put on a little weight. Then one day just out of the blue, she was out in the yard, and that was it. We all miss her so much

Anyways..... we celebrated Pipers 10th birthday today with some stick chasing in the yard, followed by a great hike up Shortoff Mountain, followed by birthday cake and salmon filets 😃

0115212127_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr

0115212129_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr

0115212137_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr

0115212139_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr

0115211513_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr

0115211521a_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr

0115211523_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr

0115211541a_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr

0115211555_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr

0115211611_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr

0115211622_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr

0115211624_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr

0115211624a_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr

0115211628a_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr


----------



## thirdgenlxi. (Jan 17, 2017)

0115211631_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr

0115211634a_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr

0115211640_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr

0115211643_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr

0115211647_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr

0115211649_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr

0115211654_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr

0115211701_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr

0115211711_HDR by Jared Penttinen, on Flickr


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

This thread was a roller-coaster of a read. 

All your dogs really hit the jackpot when you found/adopted them. Neat to see Piper's life play out from a tiny puppy to a senior over the course of this thread. Hope you have many more years together


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh, gosh, I remember reading this when it started. Not sure I was posting regularly then, probably just lurking.

So sorry to hear you lost Piggy, that's never easy. It's very cool to see this update, though! Can't believe Piper's ten. Wishing her and Turbo many more years with you!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

JARED! I haven’t posted here in quite sometime, Facebook takes over lol. Great pictures, i can’t believe it’s been so long. So very sorry about Piggy but Piper looks great!

Boone was almost 14 when he passed December 2019. Ginger is 10 & O’Malley is 5.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the update! The dogs are looking great. I'm sorry about Piggy, but I'm glad she got to have a nice long happy life with you.

My dogs are 14 and (almost) 11 now. Time flies.


----------

